# "British & American Watches Especially Welcome"



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Seems to be all Swiss here lately so I will offer this vintage (or is it antique) American made Elgin. The movement dates to 1888 and still runs strong. I wear it on many special occasions and when I want to show someone how they made them in "the good old days" since it has a hinged back.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is my contribution...

British




























American


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Interesting lapel Kelton. I assume it is an Waterbury/Ingersoll, looks to early to be a US Time.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Bill. This is the one I took apart (by accident), couldn't put back together and asked if you'd like to have a look at...

Steve Burrage got it back going again and so it now works perfectly.










The stamp on the rear spring plate says it was made on the 14-11-1922


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Definately a waterbury/ Ingersoll, Stuart. The date is a Patent date not manufactured.

The serial number puts it about 1939-40. I have an Ingersoll one. They called this model Cord.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think this one qualifies as all American by the way Bill lovely watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Definately a waterbury/ Ingersoll, Stuart. The date is a Patent date not manufactured.
> 
> The serial number puts it about 1939-40. I have an Ingersoll one. They called this model Cord.


Thanks Bill! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

a few of my 'non suisse'























































not sure whether the last one is a yank or swiss...

john


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Bulova Manual wind. I've posted it before but this thread just gives me another chance to show it off.










10 carat white gold filled case. Measures 38mm lug to lug and 30mm across excluding the winding crown.

MOVEMENT: 21 jeweled, serial 10AK, Bulova USA signed movement.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I love vintage watches.


----------



## John Hodgson (Nov 11, 2009)

My Gruen Curvex Calibre:440 "Portrait" model circa 1940 This watch was still retailing in 1950

overlapping the Calibre:370 which came into production in 1948


----------



## John Hodgson (Nov 11, 2009)

My Invicta which was originally Swiss as this on is now they are still made

in America

This has a textured dial and I have shown a photo of the movement


----------



## John Hodgson (Nov 11, 2009)

Above is my Alpina Calibre:594RCS

I have posted this as Alpina were instrumental in working with the Gruen and Rolex

bringing out the Doctor watches for Gruen and the Rolex Prince


----------



## John Hodgson (Nov 11, 2009)

My everyday watch a Bravingtons Renown Swiss movement but cased in London by Bravingtons


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

No mistake: made in England










This one might be qualified as american ( but swiss mvmt though)










Rgds


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Time to show off the Welsh watches. Nothing as classy as vintage American (love that Elgin), but I like them.

Smiths Empire RY (with topee)










Smiths TY (with panama)










And let's not forget the Scots either...

Westclox


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

How about this one. Timex (American company which at the time was officially called US Time Co.), dial has Great Britain (dial was made in Timex plant in Feltham, England), and the movement was made in the Timex plant in Dundee, Scotland.

BTW Timex batteries were made in Washington,Nothern England, and Timex expansion bands were also made in England.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmmm, Timex...














































John


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Two of my favorites: a Hamilton Ross and a Gruen Pan American, both from the 1940s. Some folks seem to think Gruen was a Swiss company, but it was American. This nicely done web site has the details.


----------

